# Moss wall for my 44 gallon



## Mad Professor (Oct 3, 2008)

yeah... I want one!










My tank now... Depressing isn't it.... bare.... my fish have nothing to hide or play with due to the lack of plants.

I'm gonna do it like this in this tutorial below.
How to Create a Moss Wall

But I have a problem, I don't know what would look good in my tank... Taiwan moss, Christmas moss, java moss, etc... etc... or where to get it, since I have corp pet store *pet smart/petco/pet super market* most of them have limited number of plants available. 


Any ideas?


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

try www.aquabid.com ....all kinds of plants there..baylees is the best....


----------



## Phonemonkey (Oct 19, 2006)

I second aquabid, also try the "swap n shop" forum (you'll have to sign up and log in to see it) here:

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/

I wouldn't go with java moss, taiwan moss, etc are better looking, although slightly harder to take care of...

However... I thought the point of a hex tank was to get the full 360 degree view... seems like a moss wall would be kinda a waste in this tank... 

PS: A moss wall like the one in the picture above will take a very long time to grow, and that one was almost certainly grown with high light and co2 injection...


----------



## Mad Professor (Oct 3, 2008)

It's not really a hex, it's an oddly shaped pentagon tank, it's really meant to sit in a corner of a room. I think it would look cool to have moss walls on both back glass. 

Anyways Would you say Christmas Moss or Flame Moss be a good moss wall?
What would you recommend?

How much would I need to build two "W x H" 22x24 moss walls?



I've been in this hobby for a long time now, and spent lot of money over the years, so I'm not about to give up.


----------



## Phonemonkey (Oct 19, 2006)

Mad Professor said:


> It's not really a hex, it's an oddly shaped pentagon tank, it's really meant to sit in a corner of a room. I think it would look cool to have moss walls on both back glass.
> 
> Anyways Would you say Christmas Moss or Flame Moss be a good moss wall?
> What would you recommend?
> ...



I think I may have given you the wrong idea, I definitely wasn't suggesting you should give up at all, just wanted to make sure you were aware what it would take to create something as nice as the picture in the original post. 

I honestly don't have much experience with moss myself, the reason I suggest something other than java moss though is purely aesthetic, most people don't find java moss as nice looking as pretty much any other kind, it doesn't really grow as bunched or patterned as the other kinds. 

How much you'd need to make a wall of that size is going to depend on whether you want to be able to just put it together right away, or if you're willing to wait while it fills out...


----------

